# Shannyn Sossamon



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

A striking alluring lady indeed!


----------



## SamBurnsTattoo (Mar 2, 2013)

That boob/arm situation looks a little strange to me.


----------

